# Cartwheel - Nottingham



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dropped by on the recommendation of several forum members and not disappointed. Went for a couple of pour overs to see to check out barista skills.

Two perfectly made Kalita pour overs - bang on the tasting notes. Both were superb but the Kenyan edged it. Wonderful sweet lime acidity lingered on the tongue for ages.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

In Nottingham tomorrow - will be popping in if it's central.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> In Nottingham tomorrow - will be popping in if it's central.


Yes it's central

Map at bottom of page.

http://www.cartwheelcoffee.com


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> In Nottingham tomorrow - will be popping in if it's central.


Give the Kalita a whirl - the Kenyan is stunning.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks boots - looking forward to it.

I will systemic - never had a properly made pour over before


----------



## supertom44 (Jul 12, 2017)

I picked up a bag of the Kayon Mountain from them at a local coffee festival and I was not dissapointed, it's one of my favourites.

Didn't try the Kenyan but planning a trip to Nottingham soon so I'll definitely have to pop in and give it a try.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks boots - looking forward to it.
> 
> I will systemic - never had a properly made pour over before


Did you go?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you go?


Yes - it was great.

Very welcoming, talking to the guy about it being recommended.

Lovely decaf americano and bakewell slice. And another, different decaf as a short black on the house!

Recommended


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

You made the right decision - Cartwheel is one of the best coffe shops in Nottingham along with 200 degrees, and even that depends on your taste and the kid od locale you want around the place. Cartwheel has great decaf americano, you're spot on to have chosen it to get the taste of the place.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I really recommend The Speciality in Nottingham. However, i will try Cartwheel next time I'm in the city centre.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I've not tried The Speciality, that's next on my list. I will always shout about the consistently excellent Outpost Coffee.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

johnbudding said:


> I've not tried The Speciality, that's next on my list. I will always shout about the consistently excellent Outpost Coffee.


The specialty is great, the owner is great and the espresso in particular is almost always well made


----------



## gracy (Jun 13, 2017)

Great shop I have been there twice and really enjoyed the time which I spent there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Been back here threes time in four days.

Espresso, filter and flat white all knock out.

Probably my second favourite cafe at mo (@jeebsy your still no 1).

Defo my fav for filter.

If you cant enjoy a pour over from here, then you never will.

Food and cake on point.

Gutti espresso (ek) a delight

The Guatemalan and edido on filter superb.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Agree


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Lovely Ecuadorian filter this lunchtime, toffee appley and a nice change from all the African coffees I've been drinking lately


----------

